# Dodge 2500 vs Chevy 2500



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Seems like Rams with the 5.9L diesels were the best engines. Not sure which year or model/motor/drivetrain of the Chevy was best. What are the best motor/tranny combo of each truck and how do they compare?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I would not drive either but that is just me. I have had gm (chevy/gmc) before and would never go back. Both of my gmc trucks had suspension, transmission, rear end, 4wd, electrical, and interior issues which caused them to spend quite a bit of time in the shop. 

My neighbor has a 2007 (i think) dodge and he likes the motor but hates the truck (interior, seats, etc) as things are falling apart. Transmission on his truck has had some issues but everything seems to be ok. 

If you don't need a 'new' truck, check out a 7.3L Ford or a if you do want a newer truck then you might want to look at the 2009-2010 Ford 6.4. 

"IF" I was forced to get another gm truck, it would most likely be a 06 GMC LBZ Diesel and it would have to be free. Minimal emissions junk and tons of aftermarket stuff out there. 

The allison (gm) transmission will last longer than the dodge trans but the cummins motor will outlast the dmax, IMO. Opinions will vary based on what truck/diesel site you visit. 

Good luck..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ford body, Cummins engine,Allison tranny. Thats the all out best!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

07 chevy with allison tranny. anything newer has the emissions ****. not sure on the dodge


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

I would take either an early '04 or an early '07 Classic Chevy with Duramax. Have both and would not traid either for anything newer.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> Ford body, Cummins engine,Allison tranny. Thats the all out best!


My thoughts exactly!!!
And its available to the public!!!

http://f650pickups.com


----------



## minnow flipper (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a 2006 Duramax and it has been a great truck. I belive some of the 2007 models have the particulate filters. Whatever brand you buy I would stay away from the newer ones with the particulate filter system unless you don't mind poor mileage and future problems when you rack up some miles on that particulate filter witch will not be covered under your 100,000 mile warranty $$$(ask your salesman about coverage on that part), and yes you can cut it off and reprogram the ecm but you will lose your warranty.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

minnow flipper said:


> and yes you can cut it off and reprogram the ecm but you will lose your warranty.


you actually unbolt it instead of cutting it off and if you do it right you will still have warranty! the newer trucks are nutty once you get rid of the emissions and i would put my truck up against yours in any category you want and blow you away.......


----------



## minnow flipper (Oct 28, 2010)

bobbyoshay said:


> you actually unbolt it instead of cutting it off and if you do it right you will still have warranty! the newer trucks are nutty once you get rid of the emissions and i would put my truck up against yours in any category you want and blow you away.......


Well I thought the OP was talking about a factory vehicles, If you want to get into mods like tuners,turbos and pipes and my truck is faster than yours  then roll the dice and see how long you can keep your truck out of the shop. Oh by the way I know one category you wont beet me in, my (old) truck is paid off, gets 18mpg and its 100% stock.
Oh and buy the way do you really think a tech can't tell you've been bolting and unbolting you DPF.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

comparison of stock trucks would be great. done plenty of mods to past autos and prefer to keep everything factory until I figure out the long term effects.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

bobbyoshay said:


> you actually unbolt it instead of cutting it off and if you do it right you will still have warranty! the newer trucks are nutty once you get rid of the emissions and i would put my truck up against yours in any category you want and blow you away.......


Most of the folks here on this forum are good outstanding folks. They don't rob, cheat, or steal. Just wondering how you justify in your mind committing a federal crime by altering your vehicles emissions system? What thought process do you go through to draw a mental line and say this crime is ok and that one is not? What happens when emissions testing comes on line for diesels? It will happen in Texas larger cities that are in EPA non-attainment areas for Ozone and NOx emissions.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

_Ford body, Cummins engine,Allison tranny. Thats the all out best!_
_second that......_
_i have a dodge 2500 hd 6.7 and i love it ...._


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Most of the folks here on this forum are good outstanding folks. They don't rob, cheat, or steal. Just wondering how you justify in your mind committing a federal crime by altering your vehicles emissions system? What thought process do you go through to draw a mental line and say this crime is ok and that one is not? What happens when emissions testing comes on line for diesels? It will happen in Texas larger cities that are in EPA non-attainment areas for Ozone and NOx emissions.


I jay-walked the other day and after reading this post, Im considering turning myself in...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well u can take the dpf off only if its for off road use. So get off the pavement and u b a o.k. For some real advice now. I like my dodge with a front axle instead of half shafts like Chevy. Chevy also has electronic 4x4. Mines on the transfer case.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Most of the folks here on this forum are good outstanding folks. They don't rob, cheat, or steal. Just wondering how you justify in your mind committing a federal crime by altering your vehicles emissions system? What thought process do you go through to draw a mental line and say this crime is ok and that one is not? What happens when emissions testing comes on line for diesels? It will happen in Texas larger cities that are in EPA non-attainment areas for Ozone and NOx emissions.


Call me stupid but I get a warm fuzzy feeling:biggrin:


----------



## minnow flipper (Oct 28, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Well u can take the dpf off only if its for off road use. So get off the pavement and u b a o.k. For some real advice now. I like my dodge with a front axle instead of half shafts like Chevy. Chevy also has electronic 4x4. Mines on the transfer case.


 I agree with your statement on the half shafts, but that's ok because this(http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=921734) is what I will be using for offroad duty.:biggrin:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

minnow flipper said:


> I agree with your statement on the half shafts, but that's ok because this(http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/showthread.php?t=921734) is what I will be using for offroad duty.:biggrin:


nice!!


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

devil1824 said:


> Ford body, Cummins engine,Allison tranny. Thats the all out best!


 x2!!


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

It will happen in Texas larger cities that are in EPA non-attainment areas for Ozone and NOx emissions.[/QUOTE said:


> but they havent done it yet so O WELL. if you want to start talking about federal laws\state laws all of that just think real hard about things that you might do that breaks them. so IMO if the law dont apply where someone is doing something to their truck then so be it. as for me EGR delete on the truck.....ROLL THAT BLACK SMOKE BABY!:cheers:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

pwrstrkr said:


> but they havent done it yet so O WELL. if you want to start talking about federal laws\state laws all of that just think real hard about things that you might do that breaks them. so IMO if the law dont apply where someone is doing something to their truck then so be it. as for me EGR delete on the truck.....ROLL THAT BLACK SMOKE BABY!:cheers:


It is already part of TX state law which was drafted to put TX in compliance with the federal clean air act:
http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/vi/ins...mdrop=Exhaust+Emission+System&rejectsubmit=Go

*20.14 Exhaust Emission System.* The owner or operator of any new motor vehicle or new motor vehicle engine beginning with the model year 1968 equipped with an exhaust emission system shall maintain the exhaust emission system in good operable condition and shall use it at all times that the motor vehicle or motor vehicle engine is operated. The owner or oper-
ator of the motor vehicle or motor vehicle engine shall not remove or intentionally make inoperable within the state of Texas the exhaust emission system or any part thereof, except where the purpose of removal of the exhaust emission system or part thereof is to install another exhaust emission system or part thereof, which is intended to be equally effective in reducing atmospheric emissions from the vehicle or engine.
The exhaust emission system was installed by manufacturers of motor vehicles beginning with model year 1968. The inspection of the exhaust emission system will apply only to those vehicles that are equipped with such a system. The following exhaust emission systems will be inspected if installed as original equipment by the manufacturer: thermostatic air cleaner, exhaust gas recirculation system, positive crankcase ventilation system, air injection system, evaporative emission system, and/or catalytic converter.
If installed as original equipment by the manufacturer, the catalytic converter will be considered a part of the exhaust emission system on all 1984 and later model vehicles. It will be inspected as a part of the exhaust system on prior to 1984 model vehicles.

1. *Inspection Procedure.* Examine visually.
2. *Inspect for and reject if:*
a. The exhaust emission system has been removed.
b. The exhaust emission system has been disconnected.
c. The plumbing or hoses are loose, broken, leaking, or improperly routed.
d. Air pump (air injection-type) belt is loose, removed, excessively cracked, frayed or has pieces missing.
e. The exhaust emission system has been altered in any manner to make it ineffective.
f. The catalytic converter has been removed, leaking, or disconnected on a 1984 or later model vehicle.

If you choose to disregard it, fine, that's your choice. But don't do it under the umbrella that what you are doing is legal, because it isn't. Sure you probably won't get caught, and if that's the criteria you live your life by where you do whatever you think you can get away with, so be it. I think you fall into the same category as those that disregard fish and game limits (many don't get caught) or speed limits where you think you are above the law. Where do you personally draw your line with regard to personal ethics? Is it anything you can get away with is fair game?


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

pocketfisherman- I can take my truck to ANY place of business around where i live that does state inspection and get my truck inspected. As far as you going and saying that I would be the one to disreguard fish and game limits..HAHAHA I have never broke the law when it comes to that. Ill go ahead and put an end to that subject, when i am duck hunting if i even lose a bird i will SUBTRACT bird from my daily limit( ex. shoot 5 and lose 1 then I am done)!! ask around and see how many people do that! Also on fish i wont keep one if it is "boarder line" to being legal or keep over my limit. And like i said in my original post IF THE LAW DOES NOT APPLY TO WHERE PEOPLE ARE DOING THINGS TO THEIR TRUCKS THEN SO BE IT it is them not you


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

BTW the law also states the cities where they perform emissions tests and is mainly the big cities of Texas not where I am


----------

